# 660 combo



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Flyer,

There is a nice 660 aluminum passenger dual coupler car @ ebay for $38.00.
Take a look at it.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, saw that one, but Momma says "NO"!...lol:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

flyer, 

Bought a 662 observation car, good shape, $39.00.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Love those aluminum cars....shine up really nice.


----------

